# Problème de wifi sur macbook pro



## ben&nuts (12 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec le Wifi sur mon macbook pro (10,2 late 2012).

J'avais installé MacOS Big Sur en fin d'année 2020. Tout fonctionnait très bien.
Et depuis hier, je n'ai plus de Wifi : l'icône a disparu, plus d'interface et quand je démarre le macbook avec la touche Alt sur le choix du disque de démarrage, le Wifi ne fonctionne pas non plus.

J'ai l'impression que la carte Wifi est HS. Comment puis-je le vérifier ?

J'ai déjà testé de refaire une installation propre de maOS Catalina, j'ai fait les reset PRAM/NVRAM et SMC.
Avez-vous d'autres pistes ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Je ferais l'essai avec un vieil OS, genre High Sierra, pour vérifier si la carte Wifi est reconnue, ou pas, dans Information Système.
Si elle ne l'est pas, soit un truc est déconnecté (cf iFixit.com) soit elle est HS.


----------



## ben&nuts (13 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Merci. 
J’ai bien l’impression qu’elle doit être HS. Surtout que le soucis est apparu du jour au lendemain. 

A savoir que je l’avais déjà démonté pour changer l’écran mais c’était il y a bien 5 ans maintenant.


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2021)

ben&nuts a dit:


> A savoir que je l’avais déjà démonté pour changer l’écran mais c’était il y a bien 5 ans maintenant.


Alors dans le doute, tu recommences, tu vérifies bien que tout est place, mais ce qui est sûr est que comme rien n'apparaît dans Informations système/Wi-Fi que cette carte pose un réel problème. Alors vérifie une nouvelle fois toutes les connexions.


----------



## ben&nuts (13 Janvier 2021)

Je vais démonter et regarder dans la journée si tout est bien branché. 

je ne compte pas le nombre de fois où il est tombé par terre de la table basse du salon ou du canapé avec mon petit qui saute partout.


----------



## ben&nuts (13 Janvier 2021)

Bon je ne retrouve pas le tournis spécifique nécessaire pour démonter le MacBook. 
Je ne pourrais pas le faire tout de suite du coup.


----------



## ben&nuts (13 Janvier 2021)

Finalement, j’ai pu démonter la carte wifi. Tout à l’air correcte. Je l’ai ensuite remonté et tjs le même résultat.
Je vais m’acheter un petit d’ongle wifi, ça fera l’affaire pour le peu que je m’en sers de ce MacBook.


----------



## TheShadow (28 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis quelques jours. Pas de Wifi et aucune carte détectée. Par contre, je me pose une question. Si le Wifi ne fonctionne pas, le bluetooth ne doit pas fonctionner aussi non ? Vu que c'est la même carte qui gère le deux. Pour ma part, le bluetooth fonctionne bien.
Tu as pu fixer le problème finalement ou c'est toujours pareil ?


----------



## Sococo (30 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour , 

j ai exactement le même problème que vous ! Pouvez vous nous dire si vous avez résolu ce soucis ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,



Sococo a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> j ai exactement le même problème que vous ! Pouvez vous nous dire si vous avez résolu ce soucis ?


As tu été voir dans Information Système / Réseau / Wifi ?


----------



## WEBAUVIDEOS (5 Novembre 2021)

Dans le même sujet, un ami avait seulement une vitesse de 35 Mbps (Speedtest) en Wi-Fi avec son MacBook Pro (Intel).
Après avoir lancé un DIAGNOSTIC APPLE (allumer le Mac puis appuyer et maintenir la touche D) il retrouve 350 Mbps ! 
Qui peut expliquer ce miracle ?


----------

